# Skimmer saugt nicht



## lutzdoggen (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bekomme meinen Oase Standkimmer nicht wieder in Gang.
Habe gestern den ersten Teil des dreistufigen Schlauanschlusses an der Pumpe und am Skimmer abgeschnitten wollten den Durchlauf erhöhen und dachte mit einem dickeren Schlauch läuft auch mehr durch aber nun zieht er überhaupt nicht mehr.
Wer hat schon änliches erlebt und kann mir helfen?
LG
Uwe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Eigentlich sollte deine 8000er den schon zum ziehen bringen, nutzt Du diese Zeitgleich für die Bodenabsaugung - welche Stufe hast Du an dieser eingestellt ? 4000 braucht der Skimmer mindestens. Meist sind auch die Kugelschlauchtüllen an der Pumpe nicht richtig installiert. Da kommt es oft vor, dass durch die Undichtigkeit dort ein Saugverlust entsteht.


----------



## lutzdoggen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

ja ich habe ihn an der Pumpe mit angeschlossen werde dann gleich mal reinsteigen und die Verschraubung kontrolieren. ist aber sooo kalt!
Er ging ja auch ganz gut bis ich die erste Stufe der tülle abgeschnitten habe.
LG
Uwe


----------



## MartinBoll (28. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Solltest immer auf maximalen Schlauchdurchmesser gehen. Wenn dein Schlauch also größer ist, als andere Tüllenstufen, dann in jedem Fall die kleineren absägen. Das ist eigtl. schon richtig.
Ich hab die gleiche Pumpe und auch den gleichen Skimmer. Bei mir läuft er gut auf Stufe 2 (bei Stufe 3 sollte es gar keine Probleme mehr geben).

Wichtig ist:
- Der Skimmer muss wirklich gerade stehen. Also Korb abnehmen und Wasserwaage drauf.
- Der Abstand vom Skimmerrand bis zur Wasseroberfläche darf nicht zu hoch sein.
- Falls der Korb immer mal wieder aufschwimmt, evtl. ein kleinen Stein zum beschweren reinlegen.


----------



## michor (28. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich mal gelesen, dass tatsächlich mit kleinerem Querschnitt besser gesogen werden kann als mit großen Querschnitt.
Da war ein Beispiel vom Einatmen mit offenem Mund gegenüber spitzen Lippen: Womit erzeugt man mehr Sog!
Trotzdem hätte ich bisher allerdings auch immer gedacht, dass mehr Querschnitt immer besser ist!


----------



## Haegar (28. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Wir haben die gleiche Konstellation, also Standskimmer und die 8000er Eco von Oase seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz.
Verbunden über einen 40'er Schlauch (ca. 1,5m lang), Stufe 3 an der Pumpe und dann ca. 10m bis zum Filter ( Höhenunterschied ca. 2m ) - es funktioniert prima. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es wichtig ist, dass die Löcher im oberen Rand des Schwimmkörpers frei sind, damit die eingeschlossene Luft, vom Wiedereinsetzen des Korbes nach einer Entleerung, entweichen kann. Ich drücke das Teil immer ein-zweimal unter Wasser, bis keine Luftblasen mehr aufsteigen, dann ist auch schon die Sogwirkung zu sehen.Ich habe keine Steine o.ä. am Korb.
Zur besseren Entnahme des Korbes aus dem Teich habe ich mir aus dünnem Draht eine Öse ans obere Korbende gebaut, die aus dem Wasser schaut, so entfällt das lästige Suchen nach der Orginalaufhängung.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

,

reinsteigen würde ich nicht - lieber im laufenden Betrieb die Pumpe mit einem Holzstab/ Harke hochheben - dabei aber nicht selber das Wasser berühren. Dann siehst Du ob irgendetwas undicht ist. Wie lang ist der Schlauch von der Pumpe bis zum Skimmer ? Es könnte evtl. auch noch Luft im Schlauch sein.


----------



## lutzdoggen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
danke für eure Tipps, war gestern wieder drinn im Teich und habe das Problem gefunden.
Nun werden einige sagen man ist der doof aber es ist passiert, beim absägen der Schlauchanschlüsse ist mir die runde Dichtung am Kugelgelenk der Pumpe zum Skimmer abhanden gekommen.
Das hab ich gestern festgestellt als ich alles aufs Trockene geholt hatte. Klar dann zieht der Skimmer nicht.
Wollte mir so eine Dichtung kaufen gibst aber nicht einzeln mußte das ganze Set nehmen 15,99€ ging vom Preis und man hat mal was auf Vorrat.
Also wie gesagt selbst dran schuld gewesen aber nochmals Dank
LG
Uwe


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*



lutzdoggen schrieb:


> Wollte mir so eine Dichtung kaufen gibst aber nicht einzeln mußte das ganze Set nehmen 15,99€ ging vom Preis und man hat mal was auf Vorrat.


Hallo Uwe,
und wieso nicht einfach mit nem Stück Teichfolie oder Fahrradschlauch selber eine Dichtung gebaut?


----------



## lutzdoggen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Hallo andreas,
das geht nicht die Dichtung am Kugelgelenk sind rund nicht flach ich hatte es mit einer flachen ausprobiert ging aber nicht.
Rund sind alle aber eben wie ein Fahrrad schlauch mit Luft schlecht zu erklären.
LG
Uwe


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Richtig, auch im BM sind diese Dichtungen nicht zu bekommen - leider musste ich mir auch das Set deswegen bestellen.


----------



## Mack 13 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Das sind Oringe die gibt es auch einzel


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Richtig, auch im BM sind diese Dichtungen nicht zu bekommen - leider musste ich mir auch das Set deswegen bestellen.


Wieviel mm hat denn der O-Ring?
Vielleicht kann man das mal festhalten, damit man einen Weg findet teure Nachkäufe für einen 'wenige Cent'-Artikel in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


Mack 13 schrieb:


> Das sind Oringe die gibt es auch einzel


Ebent...koi-Discount hat die für die Schraubkupplungen ab 25mm... da dürte sicher was passendes dabei sein.
Bzw. haben auch andere Teichtechnik Händler diverse O-Ringe im Sortiment, weil das halt was ist, was halt doch mal verloren geht, oder der auf Dauer doch mal porös bzw. hart wird.


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer saugt nicht*

Super heut war das Wetter so das ich mal schnell in den Teich springen konnte und den O-Ring ( wie ich ja nun von euch erfahren durfte)austauschen konnte.
Und siehe der Skimmer saugt werde morgen mal die Größe messen.
Danke für die Tips.
LG
Uwe


----------

